# Whats the longest youve gone without playing live?



## spinecast213 (Apr 13, 2008)

my last show was april 03, my next show is next sat, so 5 year exactly for me!

im stoked, and not nervous at all.

anyone got me beat?


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cant beat that, but the last show I played was back in 2005, and its looking like towards September/October for my current project, only because the bassist has a bit of time out and we'll need to get back up to speed in September. Still, its probably sooner than my last band will get there, they've been going since April 2007, and they still only have 3 songs complete......


----------



## Scott (Apr 13, 2008)

Summer '05


----------



## Michael (Apr 13, 2008)

The last gig I played was August '07 and I'm no longer in that band. That was the only time I've ever played live infront of a proper audience. That and my oral presentation for English in April '07 which I did on guitar posture infront of my class of about 20 students.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 13, 2008)

With band, I'm usually performing a few times a month at times or not at all. As far as being in a band and playing somewhere, it's been a month or two. I'm playing Sunday, though!


----------



## budda (Apr 13, 2008)

I dont think i've ever really performed in front of a "proper" audience - any time i've been on a real stage with a real sound crew etc, its been early afternoon or at a battle of the bands. rewarding nonetheless .

Once i started playing in a band, i'd have a "gig" every few months. so the longest i've gone is probably whatever from August to April is lol. Im not sure when my next gig will be, i may be playing a big event in town in august this year. gonna try and get a jam band together with 2 friends, should be sweet.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Apr 13, 2008)

May 06

It feels like its been forever, and unfortunately i dont foresee any gigs soon


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 13, 2008)

i think it was something like march '03 to july '04, then september '05 until july '06 until february '07 until october '07 until march '08


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never gotten to perform live.  I really want to also. Everytime I've gotten close the gig is cancelled or something goes wrong. Not many people have actually gotten to hear my music and writings because of that (I find recording difficult).


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 14, 2008)

my band has been playing about 1 show every month or two for the last year, but this last weekend we got to play friday and saturday as an opener, just us and the headliner.

both the venues were great, and the headliner (a tool tribute band) has a good sized following and likes to have original acts open for them. Their singer booked us for both gigs without ever having heard us on the advice of a friend of his. Pretty awesome for those guys to throw us 2 paying gigs unheard. 

last nights gig was awesome. the tribute band has their own sound guys that go wherever they go and do their sound, but last nights show also happened to be the venue where the 2 sound guys work most of the time. The sound was awesome, the stage was good sized, and their had to have been 500 people. Biggest crowd ever for me. I also got nothing but compliments all weekend on my tone, as these were the first proper shows I've played with my 5150. 

BTW the tribute bands guitar player's Les Paul SB sounded F U C K I N G awesome through channel 3 of his Diezel VH4.

This was a great weekend for us. Also found out today that the 8 track demo we cut 2 weeks ago is done being mixed, and we should be getting the finished product on tuesday. The guys who recorded us (friends of our bass player) were really cool, were really into our music, gave us a great deal, and apparently have an "in" with a guy in Milwaukee who is a badass mastering engineer (apparently has done some of Slipknot's stuff, among other national acts). So if the mixes came out really good, we may be sending it off for a polish job.

I'M REALLY EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!!1!11!LOUDNOIZES!!1!



this was also the first show that we threw in a cover, just to fill a little time. we played holy wars, with 1 guitar, and it went off awesome. those solos are a bit nerve wracking though
also the first show I rocked with the KXK - it's awesome


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2008)

epic, man.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 14, 2008)

The band I play in hasn't played a live show since December '07 and that's the longest we've ever gone without doing a show. But it has it's catches, one being that we're really trying to get some recording done as it's long overdue. Two, our singer is on the "out's." So we may have to find a new singer as we can't stand his bullshit anymore. Which really sucks 'cause that'll put us back a few more months for rehearsing with a new vocalist.

Oh well.....


----------



## Naren (Apr 14, 2008)

I went about a year and a half without playing live once. That was definitely the longest I had ever gone without playing live. Part of it was due to living in the middle of nowhere for 8-9 months, so I couldn't be in a band or anything (technically I played acoustic guitar all by myself in front of some people, but that doesn't count).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 14, 2008)

Longest I went? Probably before the whole touring thing, first show I playe din front of 2000 people was the first one for 6 or so years, and that last one was maybe in front of 100? Big Jump, was nervous, so just headbanged all the way through


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 14, 2008)

3 years or so... And then played the biggest venue in the area... goosebumps


----------



## larry (May 10, 2008)

last show i played was back in october 2006. it's been the longest 
most discouraging 2 years ever. 

granted we're not just sitting on
our asses-- me and the drummer decided to build a home studio
that'll allow us to record and produce high quality audio with live 
drums. offcourse we'll be able to practice as often as possible as 
well...

but it still boils down to finding the right vocals and bassist so that
we can get back to playing shows..


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2008)

I've never played live either.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 10, 2008)

I played my first show back at the end of March. It sucked. 

Still fun though. I'm hoping to play out a lot more in the future, but I have some serious woodshedding to do before then.


----------



## Drew (May 12, 2008)

God, it's been a while... probably 2-3 years, at this point, and that was only a handful of shows over the course of a couple years, whenever I was in town the same time a band I used to play with had a show. :/


----------



## YYZ2112 (May 12, 2008)

I think the last time I played live was in 99.... Yeah I'm old but my CD is coming out in 2014 so be ready!


----------



## darren (May 12, 2008)

I played a couple of shows with my high school band, and played a couple of assemblies at school. That was about 1989/90.

I played in front of an audience in an experimental music class i took in University. That was 1993.

Then i joined Organical in 2002. I can't remember when our first show was... i think it may have been October of that year.

So probably about a 9.5 year gap there.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 12, 2008)

Well, my first show was Dec. 2002 and the next after that was May 05 then August 06 then Nov. 07 then Jan. 08. I've played a show a month (except for March, but I played 2 in April) since.

So, the longest gap was 2 and a half years.


----------



## gaunten (May 21, 2008)

technically, I should beat you, since my first performance in front of people was in 6th grade, it was some kind of music competition we had, and me and a couple of guys in my class played metallicas battery (played, as in me screaming along to the lyrics of the original disc, and everyone pretending to play instruments, me on my brothers lightblue telecaster -74, leftyflipped)
I was 12 and could play smoke on the water...barely
and then it took about 7-8 years before I even was playing in a band, and a couple of months before my first "real" gig. but since then, I think the most time we've had between gigs has been about 6 months or so.
we finished second in the competition btw. some girl singing celine dion got 1st.


----------



## XEN (May 21, 2008)

Longest time away from performing? If you count this little Christmas thing at the Army chapel in Mannheim, 5 years. If not, damn. I haven't done anything real in 10 years.


----------



## ibznorange (May 21, 2008)

sometime early 05


----------



## auxioluck (May 21, 2008)

October of 2007


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

19 year, 10 months. It is no coincidence that I am 19 years and 10 months of age!


----------



## halsinden (May 21, 2008)

interlock-wise was something like september '07 i think.

we're feeling it.

H


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2008)

13 months, 2003-2004.


----------



## mindstorm (May 28, 2008)

June '06

But I've got a gig on Sunday (YAY!)


----------



## ktulu909 (May 31, 2008)

Last I played was July 05.Hurricane Katrina "disposed" of all my gear,along with my house,so that was a minor setback.Playing this Friday,nice to be back in the swing of things.


----------

